
Startup Design Kit - UXstudio
https://uxstudioteam.com/ux-blog/startup-design/
======
UXstudio
Hey guys, Recently we have been working on collecting the key elements that
can help a startup grow successfully. Here are our findings. Do you think
following these steps is enough to make an impact?

------
vabens
It was very interesting, thanks!

------
pasztord
Thank you for sharing this :)

------
davidbartos
Great post!

